# deskutils/calibre not found



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 12, 2019)

I have installed calibre 3.x but when I upgraded my packages yesterday, it has been deleted.
I have check the ports database and it is reported as available in version 4.x, which is great.
However, pkg install calibre says: No packages available to install matching 'calibre' have been found in the repositories.
As I'm using the 'latest' repository, I find this a bit surprising.
Could this be related to the fact I'm running FreeBSD 12.1 (yesterday BETA3, today RC1)?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 12, 2019)

The key here is the date.
Calibre 4 was added on 10-9-19
So this is available in the ports system on that date.
FreeBSD package building cluster builds packages roughly every 10-14 days from the ports system.
So even latest packages lag behind the ports release date. You should see this within the next 2 weeks. Probably sooner.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the explanation, I'll wait.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 12, 2019)

There's also https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package to check the build status, you are looking for the "default" in "Ports" column, and "Build" contains the ports repository revision.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 13, 2019)

I must be missing something else, though, because another package I'd like to install (sysutils/fusefs-exfat) has been updated 5 weeks ago and is still reported as unavailable by pkg.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 13, 2019)

It can't be packaged due to licensing issues.  You'll have to install it from ports accepting the license prompts.


----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> The key here is the date.
> Calibre 4 was added on 10-9-19
> So this is available in the ports system on that date.
> FreeBSD package building cluster builds packages roughly every 10-14 days from the ports system.
> So even latest packages lag behind the ports release date. You should see this within the next 2 weeks. Probably sooner.


Using this excellent explanation of the workings of the package system as an anchor for discussion here. I understand the explanation.

However, for a user of the pkg system this is unfortunate. If she / he upgrades packages without checking first, the result is that she / he will be without said program (current examples: calibre, FreeCAD) for a period of time (a couple of weeks).
If possible, the old package should not be removed from the repository until the new package is available.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2019)

There was a flurry of activity on this port. On September 13th Calibre was updated to version 3.48.
On October 5th it was updated to 4.0
/deskutils/calibre
So there should be version 4.0 in the package repository really soon.
What I have seen in the past is the port would be split into parts like - calibre3 and calibre4 or calibre-devel.
Unfortunately this did not happen here.
I agree that the old package should not have been removed from the users computer without a replacement.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Oct 13, 2019)

yuripv said:


> There's also https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package to check the build status, you are looking for the "default" in "Ports" column, and "Build" contains the ports repository revision.



If think I have understood how to use this dashboard:

1. On the port's SVN page (here https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/deskutils/calibre/), the line 'Directory revision' indicates a revision number (here 514123).

2. On https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/builds?type=package, clicking on the 'Ports' column title sorts builds by repository type (latest or quarterly).

3. Look for the first line in the 'Jails' column containing the desired architecture and release number (mine should be 121amd64).

4. If found, look at the value in the 'Build' column and check if greater than or equal to the revision number found at step 1. If yes, the new package is available.

5. Allow one more day for the package to reach the mirrors before installing.

In my case, it is not available because there is no 121amd64 jail yet.
I think I'll have to wait until beginning of November (or build from ports in case of urgent need).

Is that correct?


----------

